# FS: Red Guppies



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinning out my Guppies. Males have red tails, females are very plain. $1 each, with free extras if you take 5. Pickup in Cloverdale.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Guppies are now free to anyone who knows how to care for them. They need slightly hard water.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Unknown: Your message box is full. I am home Saturday evening.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

Stiill have guppies? I am in Langley. I design my own Guppies so interested in seeing them. I need more Red in my lines. But looking for big bodied fish with delta tails. Here is a vid of some of my fish.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/kmatulik/videos/10153736981680272/[/video]


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry we have been very sick with strep but still would like to see them!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

kanda said:


> Sorry we have been very sick with strep but still would like to see them!


No problem. Wait until you feel better.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

Will be out your way tomorrow!!!! Can we hook up!!!


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

And that came out wrong... 
Sorry, I just had to get it out dont mind me


----------



## Souventine (Nov 9, 2015)

Any guppies left!?!?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Souventine said:


> Any guppies left!?!?


Sorry, not at the moment.


----------

